
Diversity and Equality at Etsy - ajones
https://blog.etsy.com/news/2016/diversity-and-equality-at-etsy/
======
dudul
"Looking holistically at our employee population, people who identify as women
comprise roughly 54% of our staff (compared to 51% in 2014)"

Shouldn't this be considered a step backward for equality?

